# 1890's Parts 4 sale ~ Cheap



## yeshoney (Jun 29, 2008)

Bars, neck, forks w/cups, races etc (no bearings), seat stem with wedge and threaded tightener.  All threads excellent!  $75 plus ship for all.  Not interested in selling separately unless you make a good offer.

Joe

TFGNJRG@aol.com


----------



## nereided (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi,  I'll take the parts if you still have them.  PM me with your address so I can send the money, or if you have a PayPal account, I could send payment that way. Thanks!  Ed .


----------



## eazywind (Aug 21, 2008)

*To the cornfield, kenny*

To the cornfield! Die, you bastard, Die. Oh my god, they killed Kenny.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Aug 21, 2008)

eazywind said:


> To the cornfield! Die, you bastard, Die. Oh my god, they killed Kenny.



I think we have another candidate for super moderator!!
Scott


----------



## chuckspeed (Aug 21, 2008)

eazywind said:


> To the cornfield! Die, you bastard, Die. Oh my god, they killed Kenny.




Nice.

And I thought everybody was kung fu fighting...


----------



## doc (Nov 11, 2008)

I'd be interested in the seat post if you still have it. Doc


----------

